# Why am I losing my cable connection while on standby?



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

For as long as I can remember, I've selected the standby mode when I leave the computer for any significant length of time. Just lately, however, when I pull the system out of standby, I find that the cable connection has been lost. The notice says that I have, "limited connectivity" (not disabled). Ironically, when I go thru the control panel to "Network Connections", I've learned to change the Local Area Connection status from "limited" to "disabled" before "enabling" the connection again.

What I would like to know, of course, is how and where to change my settings so that I don't lose the cable connection in the first place during the standby mode. Somehow I've apparently managed to make some kind of setting change without intending to do so. :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In Device Manager, change the properties of your network card to disable power saving during standby.


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

johnwill - Thanks for your reply

Unfortunately, when I accessed my device manager (control panel/system/hardware/device manager) the only "network" listing it had was a "network adapter", with my cable modem listed as a subcategory only....no network "card" in other words. 

As for "properties" adjustment, I was also unable to find any way to alter any settings. Right-clicking on the device manager's "network adapters" did produce a menu that listed "properties", but when I clicked on it a window appeared with a single tab that pictured an icon representing "network adapters", but no way to affect any of the properties settings.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The "Network Adapter" is the one I'm talking about.


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

To: johnwill

I have attached jpg's of my network adapter properties windows to show that mine do not show a power management option such as the one you displayed for me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You didn't mention it was a USB modem. :wink:

You need to do it under USB Controllers and all of the USB Root Hub entries, see attached.


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

To: johnwill

I found the hub roots under "Universal Controllers" in the device manager as pictured in the attachment. I unchecked the power management standby boxes in each of the four root hubs listed. I hope this has solved the problem. I won't know until I leave the computer on standby for a lengthy period again. I'll post another message in a couple or few days to confirm one way or the other. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

To: johnwill 

I regret to report that when I brought up my computer from standby again just a few minutes ago the status of my "Local area connection' was again/still "limited or no connectivity" [Even though I unchecked all for of the USB hub power management options to shut down on standby much earlier this evening].:sigh:

Let me know if you think I missed something or have any other suggestions.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

At this point, I'm thinking you should be using Ethernet to connect. :smile:


----------



## hornetcarp (Sep 29, 2007)

i'm having a similar problem

after my system comes out of standby mode the LAN connection has been lost and it's says my cable is unplugged when it isn't:4-dontkno

i'm using a router and ethernet cable.

i've looked at the network adaptor in device manager but can't see any option not to turn it off in power saving mode:4-dontkno

please help as this is really annoying!!:upset:


----------



## hhannam (Oct 13, 2004)

To: Hornetcarp

I thought I'd let you know how I solved my problem (this was my question). First of all, in order to turn off the "standby" option, go to your control panel, select "Power Options", and under the "Power Schemes" tab you'll find a control option at the bottom for the "Standby" mode. I selected "Never". Next, in order to accomplish basically the same power saving effect, I moved up just above that and also selected the number of minutes before my hard drive and monitor shut off. 

You'll also find that's much more efficient when you want to "power up" again because all you do is move your mouse or cursor and you're immediately up and running and don't have the delay of coming out of the standby mode. It will also cure the problem of the losing the connection. I hope this works for you as well. If if doesn't, I suggest you post you question independently and not just as an addendum to my question. Good luck!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I found that I needed to change the NIC on one Vista machine to get it to function properly coming out of standby. Don't really know what the issue was, but it just didn't wake up properly all the time.


----------

